# Mamas and papas 'baby snug' vs 'bumbo'?!



## Peachypoo

So after alot of research I invested in the mamas and papas snug as opposed to the bumbo... 

So far I love it.... But how does it compare to the bumbo???

Anyone tried both????


----------



## Bryzanne

I've never tried the baby snug, but I love the bumbo. We take it with us to restaurants and we put it on the table when we eat so the DD will feel part of the meal. It was one of my favorite things we have bought her.


----------



## tu123

For our big baby the snug is better. LO doesnt fit in a bumbo:dohh:


----------



## Cat lady

OK, I had to google the snug, to me they look the same! But obviously a pp said the snug is bigger so I imagine it would last longer for those babies who havent started rolling over etc. We bought Thomas a second-hand bumbo, it was great for about 2 months, then at 4 months he could excape from it!
But I am keeping it for the next one!!
xxx


----------



## Sarah&Ady

I just replied to another thread about this.. the snug is so much better... a far better quailty product and will last Jamie much longer. I had the sell the Bumbo because after only 2 weeks use Jamies legs were getting stuck and there was no way the tray would fit on either. The snug is awesome in comparison :thumbup:


----------



## happigail

I never got around to buying any of them, but then kitty sitting at 5 months so I guess you don't need them then?


----------



## Peachypoo

Oh great... I was worried the bumbo may have been superior!!! I do love it so far, lo doesn't seen uncomfortable in it!! 
@happigail I think it's like a mini high chair seems perfect for weaning and best thing is I take it around the house with me when cleaning!!!


----------



## mystika802

i brought back my bumbo Charlie's legs are too chunky


----------



## x Michelle x

i have a snug as i like the bright pink!!!


----------



## BethK

I bought the bumbo and play tray, it lasted about 3 weeks, then her thighs got so big i couldn't get her out :(


----------



## Peachypoo

mherkes said:


> i have a snug as i like the bright pink!!!

Oh me too I picked up the raspberry colour too!!!


----------



## jojo2605

Ooo I like the look of the snug! I had a bumbo with my first and put it in the garage for my second to use soon. When I went and got it out it was covered in mildew! 

But the snug looks better to me! I'm gonna get one :thumbup:


----------

